# Lucky taking the Ladies for a walk



## TheLazyL (Jun 20, 2012)

Last change to take a walk in the woods before winter hits. Exercise is important for maintaining health.

Lady #8 must be camera shy...don't see her in the picture.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

good looking buffs !


----------



## minmin1258 (Nov 5, 2013)

I counted eight... One way way up on the walk, then two a little closer, then the other 5 closer in, and the roo.


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

I saw eight too. I love that walkway and how everything looks in that pic.


----------

